# AR brands



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

What is a good brand of AR. Whats the comparison between bushmaster, dpms, smith & wesson, etc. Looking for $1000 or less. Thanks.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

All name brands are good, I'm partial to Rock River myself. Colt is good but you pay a premium for the name, others are just as good for less. DPMS is a good AR and will usually run you less. 
Stay away from Black Thorne .
Now is not the time to find a 'good deal" on a AR, prices are high when you can find one. Most online dealers dont have stock and are back ordered
Good luck


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

If you want a new gun then DPMS is probably the only make that you will get for a grand or less(you might get lucky and run into a Stag for that) the rest of them you mentioned were all close to a grand pre November, maybe keep your eyes on the used racks.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

I have Bushmaster Carbon and Carbon Pistol I like it. 

But I have fired everything Stag is nice if you are left handed. 

DPMS and Panther are also good. 

S&W is a real nice gun for a fair price.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I've been checking the bulletin boards and gun shows and the ones I'm finding are almost 300 to 400 more than buying a new one right now. If you try to order one, I know from checking last week, that Rock River is not promising any kind of build date. The guy I talked to said it could be as long as a 6 month wait. He also told me that it does lock in your price to. Took me 2 days to get thru on the phone.

Figures! I finally get serious about getting one, and it's the wrong time to get into it.

Unless Big Chessie has a rebuild he's wanting to get rid of.....after all those builds I've been seeing, surely you got to many by now


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

ClickerCrazy said:


> I've been checking the bulletin boards and gun shows and the ones I'm finding are almost 300 to 400 more than buying a new one right now. If you try to order one, I know from checking last week, that Rock River is not promising any kind of build date. The guy I talked to said it could be as long as a 6 month wait. He also told me that it does lock in your price to. Took me 2 days to get thru on the phone.
> 
> Figures! I finally get serious about getting one, and it's the wrong time to get into it.
> 
> Unless Big Chessie has a rebuild he's wanting to get rid of.....after all those builds I've been seeing, surely you got to many by now


As a matter of fact I may.......lol DMPS upper/Lower Flat top A2 with ACOG (Trijicon). I could squeeze someone into her for less than 1K.......around $999.99 and it is yours! WITHOUT THE ACOG sorry.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Last time i heard dpms was 60,000 units behind and not guaranteeing anything. As for reputable brands, they are all pretty decent. One not mentioned yet is lewis machine and tool. Dont think you can touch them for under a grand. I own a rock river and a bushmaster and both are fine firearms. Fin feather and fur in ashland currently has s&w's and bushmasters. The smith's are 999.99. Not sure bout the bushmaster.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I love my rock river with the 2 stage trigger. I always hated the standard trigger pull on an ar. In buidling a lower right now, looking for ambi saftey, mag well, ambi mag release, winter finger guard(larger one with a cruve in it) and a different set up for the sling. Anyone got any at a reasonable price let me know.


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

ODNR3723 said:


> Last time i heard dpms was 60,000 units behind and not guaranteeing anything. As for reputable brands, they are all pretty decent. One not mentioned yet is lewis machine and tool. Dont think you can touch them for under a grand. I own a rock river and a bushmaster and both are fine firearms. Fin feather and fur in ashland currently has s&w's and bushmasters. The smith's are 999.99. Not sure bout the bushmaster.


I bought a Bushmaster XM15-EZS A2 Target in .223 at Camp Perry a couple years ago and paid $870.00 plus tax for it. The tax was $56.55. Total out the door $926.55. I haven't shot it yet, but it seems to be of very good quality. At least I haven't heard any negatives yet.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Vances here in Columbus had several DPMS guns a couple weeks back but thats could have changed drastically by now, Smith rifles for a grand I believe I would take that deal.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

LEJoe said:


> I bought a Bushmaster XM15-EZS A2 Target in .223 at Camp Perry a couple years ago and paid $870.00 plus tax for it. The tax was $56.55. Total out the door $926.55. I haven't shot it yet, but it seems to be of very good quality. At least I haven't heard any negatives yet.


Bought it a couple years ago and havent shot it yet? Man how do you do that? You got more will power than me


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

Orlando said:


> Bought it a couple years ago and havent shot it yet? Man how do you do that? You got more will power than me


I do shoot my mini 14 and AK 47 instead though! With the price of ammo, cutbacks have to be made. I will be taking the Bushmaster out to the range when the weather breaks.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

TomC said:


> I love my rock river with the 2 stage trigger. I always hated the standard trigger pull on an ar. In buidling a lower right now, looking for ambi saftey, mag well, ambi mag release, winter finger guard(larger one with a cruve in it) and a different set up for the sling. Anyone got any at a reasonable price let me know.



Check 'Cheaper Than Dirt' for that safety.

Yes they are all backed up in orders,from 6 months to a year. WONDER WHY?

Could it be that a certain (3rd. or 4th. most LIBERAL senator) that just took office????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a DPMS that I bought in Aug or Sept? anyways, I love it. I have put about 4-5000 rounds through it with no problems at all. Just keep it clean and it will love you long time! My brother has a S&W MP that he bought in Dec, price diff was about $3-400 between his and mine, I think the DPMS shoots better, I would recommend the DPMS to anyone, no its not the most expensive, no its not the "nicest" but it does the job and gets the most bang for your buck in my opinion. Nice thing about the A/R platform is if you dont like something, trigger, externals ect, you can change them out easily.


----------



## Tuckerp229 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have had good luck with Bushmaster.


----------



## BigDog68 (Jan 1, 2009)

Are there any good dealer sites to check for used ones ? I am looking for one in a 308. I passed up a sweet deal on one last fall at the medina show, a guy had one in 308 with hard case, 2- 19 round mags, 2 boxes of ammo, removable carry handle, came with a burris scope, sling, cleaning kit and owners manual. It was a rock river, yes it was used but in great shape. It had 20" standard barrel with fold down front site. The guy had recently lost his job and was looking to get $675.00 for the whole package deal.... It was gone in no time....Now that was when I realized what the phrase "you snooze-you lose" meant. I am going to be selling off a bunch of stuff from the closets and garage and shed to raise the cash I need to buy the rifle that I want. Any tips or website links would be appreciated. Thanks. BD


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Yep you should have snatched that deal up, you wont even get close to that today, I would try AR15.com its a good source for everything AR related and it has a massive classified section.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone got any used parts they want to get rid of? Just looking for stuff for my lower.

Im one ofthe type that im not gona sit around and wait 6-8months for parts that should be readily avaliable. Due to everyone stocking up for the end of the world im gona just look for used stuff. 

If i cant find the parts im looking for im gona sell the lower and move on.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

BigDog68 said:


> Are there any good dealer sites to check for used ones ? I am looking for one in a 308. I passed up a sweet deal on one last fall at the medina show, a guy had one in 308 with hard case, 2- 19 round mags, 2 boxes of ammo, removable carry handle, came with a burris scope, sling, cleaning kit and owners manual. It was a rock river, yes it was used but in great shape. It had 20" standard barrel with fold down front site. The guy had recently lost his job and was looking to get $675.00 for the whole package deal.... It was gone in no time....Now that was when I realized what the phrase "you snooze-you lose" meant. I am going to be selling off a bunch of stuff from the closets and garage and shed to raise the cash I need to buy the rifle that I want. Any tips or website links would be appreciated. Thanks. BD


I was at Vances Shooters(in Columbus) this morning and it looked like they had about a dozen DPMS stripped 308 lowers.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

ODNR3723 said:


> Last time i heard dpms was 60,000 units behind and not guaranteeing anything. As for reputable brands, they are all pretty decent. One not mentioned yet is lewis machine and tool. Dont think you can touch them for under a grand. I own a rock river and a bushmaster and both are fine firearms. Fin feather and fur in ashland currently has s&w's and bushmasters. The smith's are 999.99. Not sure bout the bushmaster.


DPMS is great DS Arms is good Stag Arms . It's all about the shooter and what you are looing for. Not to many people are buy .308 Lowers or other Calibers guns they are usually easier to find. 

The thing with Lewis Machine and Tool is they are Military and just have started to sell to LEO's They do not sell to Civilians on their Uppers.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

ODNR3723 said:


> Last time i heard dpms was 60,000 units behind and not guaranteeing anything. As for reputable brands, they are all pretty decent. One not mentioned yet is lewis machine and tool. Dont think you can touch them for under a grand. I own a rock river and a bushmaster and both are fine firearms. Fin feather and fur in ashland currently has s&w's and bushmasters. The smith's are 999.99. Not sure bout the bushmaster.


I heard the same back in the fall that they were way behind, then I heard that it was just the 308 platform that they were behind on, right now I bet they are all behind in one way or the other.


----------

